# best online stock broker



## farmerette (12 Dec 2010)

im currently a goodbodies online ( only ) customer and i have to say , they are extremley limited when it comes to buying ETF,s or anything out of the mainstream  ,  thier also quite expensive in terms of commision

can anyone recomend some online brokers who provide access to lesser known stocks and ETF,s


----------



## anuj21k (13 Dec 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Nicky (13 Dec 2010)

Hi Anuj21k, could you send me pm too, please ? Thanks in advance


----------



## jicjoc (18 Dec 2010)

Nicky said:


> Hi Anuj21k, could you send me pm too, please ? Thanks in advance



I wouldnt mind seeing that pm too.
I've been with oanda for a while now, and its not really suiting me.
Paddypower.com seems an awful site. Always down and not great graphics

Any others?


----------



## jicjoc (18 Dec 2010)

I meant to say, im only interested in currencies, but some stocks would be nice.
Ease of deposit/withdrawal are a must, with a nice graphics...
Thanks!


----------



## jonocon (13 Jan 2011)

hi could you pm me those details too. thanks


----------



## gebbel (14 Jan 2011)

Why PM? Can this info not be posted here for all to see?


----------



## horusd (14 Jan 2011)

I switched to TD Waterhouse from Goodbodys a few months back. They are a lot cheaper, (€20 per trade) as opposed to high (imo) commission rates and a poor FX from Goodbodys. Website is better too. But its got some problems as you will see from other posts here with how shares prices are displayed. Overall I am happy with the switch. There is more info available to traders and there is access to a lot more markets.  As a bye the bye, I read recently that Goodbodys were sold to Fexco. Don't know what difference that will make for traders. See Irish Times [broken link removed]


----------



## Brians.ssm (17 Jan 2011)

*First time user.....*

Does anyone have comments, good / bad, on Davy Stockbroker's online product ?

Anyone others you would point me to ?


----------



## horusd (17 Jan 2011)

No specific comment on Davys but check out charges before deciding - from memory they were on a par with Goodbodys, and you'll see what I thought of their charges from the previous post.  Also bear in mind what markets they offer access to and what the online platorm offers, ie "real time" quotes, charts, company information etc. There is of course a difference between execution only trades and a full service which is more costly. If you intend to trade in US/UK you might want to use the services of online brokers in those countries, and you will see a number of references to them in AAM and thro a quick google search. Do the homework on this now before you take the plunge.  Extracting yourself from a broker you're not happy with is both costly and time-consuming.


----------



## anuj21k (25 Jan 2011)

Sorry didnt logged on for a while.
- www.cmcmarkets.ie are good, covers most of irish/uk stock and major US stocks. I am using them for over 6 months now and service is not 2 bad.
- Just recently heard a word that www.zecco.com US online broker is very good platform if you want to focus on US only stocks cover wider variety of stocks as well. Just applied to be with them recently.
Please do your own research before you sign on to anything.
If you want more info. PM me.
Thanks,
Anuj


----------



## Afterflood (26 Jan 2011)

I use goodbody online for irish shares and i find it just about ok. Very expensie and just about ok to use.
I use ZECCO.com for US shares and find it excellent. Great easy to use website and if you keep balance about $25k then trading is free (10 per month) otherwise it is $4.50 per trade.


----------



## horusd (26 Jan 2011)

Afterflood said:


> I use goodbody online for irish shares and i find it just about ok. Very expensie and just about ok to use.
> I use ZECCO.com for US shares and find it excellent. Great easy to use website and if you keep balance about $25k then trading is free (10 per month) otherwise it is $4.50 per trade.


 

I gather goodbody's were sold by AIB to Fexco.  Maybe that will make a difference 2 price.  I switched from them 2 TD Waterhouse - lot cheaper and they do American trades.


----------



## anuj21k (27 Jan 2011)

Afterflood said:


> I use goodbody online for irish shares and i find it just about ok. Very expensie and just about ok to use.
> I use ZECCO.com for US shares and find it excellent. Great easy to use website and if you keep balance about $25k then trading is free (10 per month) otherwise it is $4.50 per trade.


 
Hi,

 I am sure zecco is gr8 platform I want to trade small cap US stocks thats the only reason I went to them as they offer wide variety of stocks. Will be good to know if anyone has any experience in that market. 
Also I think market is already over-heated and its better to wait a quarter before going all-in on the market . What do readers think about that.


----------



## mlane51 (8 Mar 2011)

I use  davy online stockbrokers  but i find that  the  shares  are  always down 1-3 % at purchase perhaps  its the  bid-offer spread  .Maybe i  should use purchase orders in  future  instead  of  buying directly on line . I hadnt  noticed  such immediate  losses  with  the  uk  or us online firms  . I manage  my own prsa  pension  with  davy  . Has  anybody any  suggestions?


----------



## JJDoherty (10 May 2011)

anuj21k said:


> Hi,
> ...zecco is gr8 platform I want to trade small cap US stocks thats the only reason I went to them as they offer wide variety of stocks...



Hi Anuj21k,

I was wondering how you're getting on with Zecco.com and if you can offer any other opinions on it. I was also wondering if you could tell me what money transfer facility you used to fund your account? 

I have also recently signed up to Zecco.com but am yet to find a way, I am comfortable with, to transfer money to my account!

Thanks...


----------



## Favourite (17 May 2011)

JJDoherty said:


> Hi Anuj21k,
> 
> I was wondering how you're getting on with Zecco.com and if you can offer any other opinions on it. I was also wondering if you could tell me what money transfer facility you used to fund your account?
> 
> ...



I have a Zecco account and have found a way to transfer funds from my Irish account to the Zecco account for free. 

You need to open up an currency exchange account in the UK like "Worlds First". You send Euro from your Irish account to the Worlds First account, as the transfer is in euro and in London it is free as far as Irish banks are concerned and you get a much better exchange rate than the  Irish banks or Zecco will give you. Then you exchange the funds into US dollar and tell Worlds First to transfer the funds into your Zecco account. If the amount is over 7kUS then the transfer is free. 

Viola.... free transfer from your irish account to your Zecco account.

Hope this was helpful, let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Retro (17 Aug 2011)

Favourite

I would like you to explain in more detail how you did this. I followed  your advice and my experience turned out to be different from yours. 

Zecco will not accept a wire from World First. The reason being that the  wire has to come from you or an account in your name, not a third  party. When you get setup with World First you don't get an account per  say. You transfer money to a World First account and the monies are  transferred from a World First account. Your name doesn't appear  officially. Zecco see that a third party is wiring money to you and reject it, at a fee.
This has been confirmed by World First. In turn I explained it to Zecco  and they said the wire will always be rejected by them in this case.  They wouldn't accept the receipts I recieved from World First. I explained that 'someone else' could  do it but to no avail.

Unfortunately, this has cost me time and money. The returned wire cost  30 USD and to exchange back to EUR I will lose several hundred euros.

My only real alternative is to setup an USD account with my Irish bank,  transfer the dollars to it and then onto Zecco and just pay the wire  fee. 

Please, no one else take this advice until Favourite can elabarate a bit more.


----------

